# Leak?! OH SLAG!



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I think...I think my tank has a slow leak. I spotted water around the base and I have to wonder if the leak is on the bottom somewhere...

What do I do, how will tihs affect my cycle?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Definately a leak.

the pool of water is getting larger.

I am heading out to get another tank.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

eek that stinks Sun....

When I got a small leak I was lucky enough to be able to fix it with a dab of silicone.. No idea if that was a good idea or not.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

this leak appears to be under tank. I'll strip and re-seal the tank and use it as a hospital. I just bougth a 10 and lid. I have enough filters and power heads to help with flow. I will keep my corals under the light.

I bought rubber gloves too.


----------



## overleaf (Feb 1, 2009)

This shouldn't effect your cycle at all.

The water doesn't actually hold much bacteria at all, it's all stuck to the surfaces in your tank. Filters, rocks, substrate all hold the bulk of your bacteria. So long as you move everything over and dechlori(mi)nate the water used to fill it back up you should be good.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Watch out for a cycle if you've disturbed your sand bed or rearranged your rock - it can allow bound phosphates, nitrates and other nutrients to re-enter the water column, causing a spike. 

Just keep an eye on things, and plenty of water for emergency changes.


----------



## nraf (May 24, 2009)

the sand is the part you most have to worry about but you should be good. 

Just keep an eye out on your water you might have to do a change a bit sooner or 2.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I am watching tings. I think the pulsating sxenia has disliked the disturbance the most. 

You recommend me to do water changes a couple times?


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I got a feeling my pulsating xenia keeled.  I am not impressed. Well, at least if it happens next time I'll have a spare emerg tank handy. My current emerg tanks is occupied by an emerge.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Upgraded to tank crash as a result of my mauling. Valuable lessons learned. I am doing water changes, but basically stomatalla and xenia are wiped out. 

I am very disappointed, but not quite ready to give up.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

hey... dont be stressed!!! what i found useful was a bag of purigen (it absorbs ammonia, nitrite and nitrate). its a life saver when one neglects their tank or does stupid stuff like stirring the sand bed...

When I blasted my rocks into smaller pieces (ALL OF THEM) and stirred the sand bed... it caused the nitrates to hit 80ppm with corals, anemone and fish... quickly did a 30% water change, change filters, and a bag of purigen... reduced it down to 20-30ppm over a couple of hours.. and within days.. its now 0-5 ppm....

xenia's are quite common and fast growers... and snails are cheap... =)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

this sounds dumb.. purigen sounds familiar.....what the frag is it?

I removed the xenia and the hermits along with some rock to a temporary tank, I hope to keep them out of danger there.


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

its not a frag... its a product made by seachem =)


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

My salt tank crash aftermath:

Deaths:
Decepticrab
Pulsating Xenia (very disappointed)
3 Stomatella (I loved those.)

In the emergency tank
Survivors:
4 Hermit Crabs
1 Riccodia
1 Green star Polyp Coloney
Hitch hiker mushrooms (2 types)
1 clam
1 periwinkle
F-ing prickly stingy things.
Oh hitch hiker anemome.

So, the majority of it made it
the tank's paramaters are off
I am watching it. 

Green plant thigns are loving the filter right now.


----------



## Doctor T (Apr 23, 2009)

Sorry about your loss.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

ill give you a xenia frag if you want.. a nice big one too. it need to be trimmed anyways. only thing is whiby is far.. probably buy one for what it will cost in gas.. but the offer stands.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Where is whitby from Union? I might come by and see if I could collect a couple stomatella of Ameekplec. I know my hub would like to take a ride through toronto and we've not had an opportunity to ride out that way.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

whitby is in durhan region east of toronto. if you know where pickering is then whitby is about ten minutes of pickering on the 401.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

not sure if this is a good idea or not. But the only thing I could find locally was Clearmax. I am using some of that with ammonia remover in the filter.


----------

